# My Best Bach



## SifuPhil (Sep 13, 2015)

My fave, and always has been - Air on a G String - for a 300-year-old piece it still rocks!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2015)

I have to admit I'm not keen on the works of Bach.... 

This one by Bach  is really the only one I like... played and sung here with lyrics  by Celtic woman 







Now this by Debussy is my very favourite... 









But I also love so many of the works of Schubert 







...and who could not love Pachelbel's Canon in D -Major ? ...bliss!!


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

*Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D major*…turn this up to get moving!

My favorite _Get-Up-And-Go_ classical piece of ALL time. It's BRILLIANT!
The Flute, Violin and Harpsichord are amazing. 

I turn this up full blast sometimes to get me motivated when doing 
housework haha, or to pick up my spirits or to exercise or to just plain FEEL GOOD.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I have to admit I'm not keen on the works of Bach....



Well, for me Bach has always had an almost mathematical precision which appeals to my right brain, yet has a certain flow that appeals to the left side. The Walter/Wendy Carlos album _Switched-On Bach_ was a big part of my taking up keyboards.



> This one by Bach  is really the only one I like... played and sung here with lyrics  by Celtic woman



As long as the violin player is there they could play "Pop Goes The Weasel" - it appeals to _other_ parts of my brain.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2015)

LOL Phil, she is absolutely beautiful isn't she?...and I say that as a totally hetro woman

How can it be fair that one woman can be sooo beautiful, have a wonderful singing voice, dance beautifully, and play the fiddle as though she were born with it attached to her hand......*sigh*....I'd settle just for one of those attributes..LOL>.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL Phil, she is absolutely beautiful isn't she?...and I say that as a totally hetro woman



She is. layful:

I saw them when they came to my town a few years ago and was absolutely enchanted by her, the way she danced around the stage while playing ... 

Too bad they took out a Protection From Abuse order on me ...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2015)

LOL :rofl1::rofl1:


----------



## Lara (Sep 14, 2015)

*Bach….mandolin solo….Sonata No. 1 in G minor

*


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm not a big classical music fan, but I have a Bach CD I used to play in my office when I was doing something I had to super focus and concentrate on, especially if I was in a time crunch.  Something about it seemed to help.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2015)

I think I was still in diapers at her age ...






Even more amazing - a 6-year-old who's been playing since she was 2! Mainly Mozart, but I forgive her ...


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2015)

Precious little grown-ups….lovely.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2015)

Bringing Sexy Bach is a project whereupon Caoimhe Collins and Justin Grounds play pieces of music by J.S.Bach in unusual and unanounced times and places around West Cork, Ireland.
Episode 1 features the duo in a tiny surf shack playing Bach's Invention No.4 in D minor (BWV 775)


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 16, 2015)

This makes me a uncouth slob I know but most classical music to me has a depressing effect.  I love the Johann Strauss Waltzes however. You should see my invisible baton leading this invisible orchestra!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2015)




----------

